# Trading with a PDA?



## Uranium (26 March 2007)

Hello,

Can any body tell me if there is a mobile device that specifically deals with the sharemarket. Maybe a PDA with internet connection. And what are the pros and cons of having one?

Thanks

Dom


----------

